
Imgur XSS - tetrep
https://www.reddit.com/r/4chan/comments/3lutoo/imgur_is_doing_fishy_things_with_4chan_screencaps/cv9lqrt
======
mgo
This was a pretty major exploit.

Imgur has acknowledged the exploit:
[https://twitter.com/imgur/status/646109742004224000](https://twitter.com/imgur/status/646109742004224000)

Looks like the exploit was a combination of a misconfiguration in the way
direct images are displayed on Imgur as well as some kind of Adobe Flash zero-
day.

